# Secondary Beans Market - an opportunity to develop your palate



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

*Would you participate in a Secondary Beans Market?*​
Yes - I'm in!1451.85%Probably - based on the controls in place933.33%No - not at this stage13.70%Undecided311.11%


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

It pains me to say this but there are only so many coffee's one can drink in a week (or when the roasted coffee we buy is within it's optimum drinking window which is generally believed to be between 5 and 20 days after roasting).

I often buy 2-3 bags of beans from a roaster so that I can enjoy different tastes throughout the week and normally buy both filter coffee and espresso roasts so that I can enjoy Chemex / French Press / Pourover in addition to Espresso from the mypressi TWIST or an espresso machine.

Friends often benefit from bag ends when the coffee has hit 15 days after roast (or sometimes earlier if I have picked up another coffee that I would like to try).

This presents an opportunity for other people to try fantastic coffee from a variety of roasters whilst at the same time developing the palate.

For the nominal cost of postage (2 x First Class stamps in most cases) 100g or more of coffee could be swapped between forum members.

We're still actively supporting the roasters whilst exposing our tastebuds to a variety of flavours we might otherwise not get to try and can regulate our consumption of our favourite coffee.

What I am proposing is a secondary beans market - a swap shop type of model where a bean is reviewed and then offers of another bean are invited

For example, the roasters description of a bean and a link to their site are entered into the review and then a wishlist of the taste profile of a bean that you would like to swap for, having clearly stated the roast date on your bag.

The items should be posted in their original packaging and sealed where possible (as most roasters now use bags with one-way valves anyway)

I'm open to suggestions on how this could be implemented and could then design a template to fill in to standardise the swaps.

Firstly though I'll gauge the response via a poll

Please vote and enter your thoughts below


----------



## ProjectMenor (Sep 7, 2009)

Seriously good idea. This is my problem exactly, too much coffee to drink = not enough variety to taste.


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm probably in. For myself I have been satisfied to spread my purchases around and take my chances, but it would please me to have a way to share favourites with some who otherwise might not get around to trying them, and to give less-favourites a chance to find a home where they'd be better appreciated. (The latter would be especially nice on those occasions when a roaster identifies something as a limited product that they feel very proud of and it has not proven to be to my taste. I hate feeling that I was a waste of a limited edition.)


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Good idea, I would be a supporter but probably not participate only on the grounds of how much coffee we get through so nowt left to share which wouldn`t be very fair. But if folks are giving feedback on their views on coffee swops it`ll give me some great ideas on beans to try.

Don


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

It's a good idea, but I generally find I'd get through far too much coffee in a week to benefit from this and I'm not sure about all coffees benefitting from a longer rest period. Maybe a mention for steves subscription service whereby you get a different bag each week?

I definitely think as you mentioned, the indonesian coffees seem to benefit from a rest, especially the monsooned malabar, but with others like the kenya makwa aa, I found it was best within the first few days.

Just bought 2kg of green colombian narino consaca anyway, imo fantastic in espresso, has so much depth, clarity and such a sweet end, yet to try it in press, but i'm sure it'll be as good.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm happy to join in, although I can't say there will be as much as 100g left out of a 250g bag.

I've got 76g (including bag) of Has Been Guatamala Antigua Santa Clara that I have enjoyed and found easy to dial in.

Sandy might flood the forum with bags of Costa though


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Sandy might flood the forum with bags of Costa though









Well, Costa now sell their beans in a tin. Not sure what cost is to send a tin through the post!!

On a serious note, when I have purchased beans online, after the beans have hit around 14 days and I can taste they are on their way out, I usually discard the small amount left. I would be happy to send beans prior to the 14 day timeline so people can enjoy the beans at their best.


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Sounds like a great idea Greg. Could be quite a good marketing tool for the forum too. The only platform where a roaster sends a sample which gets tasted and reviewed by many different people with different paletes and different brewing etc. ( 3 sAmple bags please, one for Glenn and two for the forum!)

Count me in!

Lee


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The soft launch links are here

*Beans Offered*

*Beans Wanted*



*
To add or amend an entry, scroll to the bottom of the page and click Edit*

*
Choose the next free box and make the required changes*

*
Click Save and Close*



*
*Post any queries here and they will be addressed as soon as possible


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Well done Glenn! I'll speak to the boss and see if I cand nick some our blends from work for the members to try!

Lee


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Nice work. I'm currently whizzing my way through some Spring Espresso from Square Mile so I will save some to share at the end of the week.


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

I'll get around to trying Jim's coffee one day! ha ha!


----------



## agduncan (May 1, 2010)

Hello all Andrew here,

I met with Glenn the other day and we were discussing this. I suggested if people were up for it that we could try and set up some sort of 'Coffee Swap Shop' regular meet ups.

People could meet up at a cafe and swap odds and sodds of beans much easier than posting. It would also be a great place to talk about the coffee's and compare opinions as well as I'm no doubt plenty of coffee geek talk.

I am conscious of trying not to exclude anyone outside of the M25, but London seems the obvious place to try this if people are interested?

Thoughts? Sound like a good extension of the postal system? Shall I shut up and go away







?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

agduncan said:


> Shall I shut up and go away
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not at all









I think all ideas are great at this stage

I'm just about to add some beans to the market sheet too. Nearly a month past roast but only opened today and still tasting good.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

agduncan said:


> I am conscious of trying not to exclude anyone outside of the M25, but London seems the obvious place to try this if people are interested?


Perhaps we could rotate locations. Somebody could make a proposal and see how many responses they get.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I would be interested in "meet ups". Although I can get to the M25, I'm not a very confident driver on the motorway so major cities might be better. A travelling road show type thing might work? That way, members from different parts of the country would get an opportunity to meet with others without having to travel too far. Just thought I would throw in my suggestions.


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

I'd still be interested in a meet.....I'm in deepest darkest Devon though......


----------



## agduncan (May 1, 2010)

Oooh, which BTP you work at? (sorry, bit OT, just noticed from the Devon mention)


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Beans Offered updated with some lovely Decaf beans

PM me if you would like these. A donation for postage is all that is asked for these


----------



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

This meet up/swap shop sounds like a great idea. I would love to participate if there is still any interest?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Certainly is

From time to time we have a few offers

Keep an eye out for this thread


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I have an unopened bag of Happy Donkey "Classic Italian Coffee" not quite to my palate, arrived last Tuesday. Hurry and I'll post it tomorrow.

Ian


----------



## james10 (Feb 28, 2011)

How much do you want for them Ian?


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Sorry James, they're destined for the land of hairy knees and porridge tomorrow.


----------



## dougja (May 23, 2012)

What you're after (trying new coffees all the time, in smaller packet sizes) sounds like what WorldCoffeeClub.co.uk offer - I recommend you check them out, they're a new company but look great and it seems like you'd benefit


----------



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

I'd be interested in small bags for cupping, but 100g regularly would do my head in! I'd just about dial it in and it'd be time to change to a different bean...

Seriously though, I'd love to see somewhere sell bags of 50g x 5 different coffees for cupping.


----------

